# Kahr Noob with New PM9 & Question



## G26ster (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi all. I just bought a new PM9 yesterday. My Glock is too big for me to EDC and it's primarily an HD weapon anyway. After shooting a friend's PM9, I knew this was the one I wanted for carry. What a great trigger! Never liked DA too much, but I'm impressed with this one. BTW, I edited out my question as it is no longer an issue.

Thanks, and nice to be here :smt1099


----------



## caleb01 (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm also a Kahr noob who's considering buying a PM9. I'm a bit concerned though about issues some have had with the weapon failing to chamber the first round of a fully loaded magazine. Apparently, if you try to sling shot the first round in, the weapon fails to chamber the round because the tip of the round tends to lean downward as it rests in the magazine. Does anyone know if this is still a reoccurring problem or if Kahr's corrected it?


----------



## G26ster (Feb 14, 2010)

caleb01 said:


> I'm also a Kahr noob who's considering buying a PM9. I'm a bit concerned though about issues some have had with the weapon failing to chamber the first round of a fully loaded magazine. Apparently, if you try to sling shot the first round in, the weapon fails to chamber the round because the tip of the round tends to lean downward as it rests in the magazine. Does anyone know if this is still a reoccurring problem or if Kahr's corrected it?


According to the Kahr manual, Kahr says NOT to chamber the first round by pulling the slide back and releasing. They say to push down on the slide stop after racking the slide to the rear to chamber the first round. I'm no Kahr expert, but apparently Kahr does not believe this is an issue.


----------



## fidalgoman (Mar 17, 2009)

When someone says concealed I always think covert, because in reality that's what it means to me. For that the PM9 is an excellent choice and reasonable firepower. Yes I carry a Glock when I can but since I'm usually in an NPE and only occasionally have a cover garment I have to settle for something smaller.


----------



## caleb01 (Feb 14, 2010)

After much deliberation, I finally decided to buy a Kahr PM9. I fired it for the first time today and I have to be honest, the results were not as spectacular as I expected. 

First of all, incredibly compact and light weight. I can easily fit it in my pocket fairly comfortably; and if I were to carry concealed, pocket carry would definitely be a viable option.

Secondly, recoil. The gun requires much more practice to control its recoil, but I'm sure that can be said about most sub compact pistols. However, for anyone who's yet to fire one, be in for a shock. It's a world of difference compared to my HK45 . . . as expected. I don't expect the PM9 to fire as smoothly as my HK, but I can't overstate the vast difference between the two.

Thirdly, the trigger pull is much longer than what I'm accustomed to with my HK, which is unfortunate considering how smooth it is. It really is smooth with very little resistance, but just enough. However, having fired it for the first time and being accustomed to a very different handgun, it too comes as a surprise. After 200 rounds, I finally got used to it, so I wouldn't say it's a detriment to the gun's design, but as a matter of preference, I'd appreciate a shorter pull. If anyone knows of a modified trigger for the PM9 with a shorter pull, I'd really appreciate it.

Overall, I'm beginning to have my doubts about the purchase without having fired the Glock 26 first. I don't think the Kahr is a bad design, but I do think I was hasty in buying it without having compared it to other sub compacts first. For anyone interested in buying the gun, please test out other guns in its class before doing so. And having first done so and still narrowing your decision down to the Kahr, you'll have no regrets. I love the gun's size, but learning to master it will not be as easy as it has been with my HK45, not that it's a fair comparison, it's just my first impression.

Lastly, there's been concern about the gun's ability to chamber ammo when its mag is fully loaded. I went through 200 rounds of Blazer Brass, not particularly know for being the cleanest, and had no malfunctions. I'll continue keep an eye out for any future problems, but as for now, the gun has been without.


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

caleb01 said:


> For anyone interested in buying the gun, please test out other guns in its class before doing so.


You should do this with ANY gun before you buy.

The Kahr trigger is the nature of the Double Action, and can be expected on any SA/DA gun on the first round and every DAO gun on every round.
One of my Beretta Cougars is DAO and the Kahr trigger feels pretty much the same.


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

I own a PM9 and a Glock 26. Yes the Glock is a great weapon but a pain in the ass to carry and conceal. After a few trips to the range I was just as accurate with the PM9 as I am with the 26. I have gotten use to the trigger and have no issues with it. 
Before I purchased the PM9 I went to a range that rented one first. Hang in there, its a great weapon.


----------

